# Detective Amanda Haworth



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Detective Amanda Haworth



*Miami-Dade Police Department
Florida*
End of Watch: Thursday, January 20, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 23 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, January 20, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Detective Amanda Haworth and Detective Roger Castillo were shot and killed while serving an arrest warrant on a murder suspect.

The detective, along with two other members of a regional task force, had gone to a home near the intersection of NW Seventh Avenue and 69th Street. Upon making contact with an occupant of the home someone inside immediately opened fire, striking Detective Castillo, Detective Haworth and a third detective. The fourth detective on the scene returned fire and killed the suspect.

Detective Castillo succumbed to his wounds at the scene. Detective Haworth was transported to a local hospital where she passed away during surgery.

Detective Haworth had served with the Miami-Dade Police Department for 23 years. She is survived by her teenage son.

Related Line of Duty Deaths

Detective Roger Castillo
Miami-Dade Police Department, FL
EOW: Thursday, January 20, 2011
Cause of Death: Gunfire

Agency Contact Information
Miami-Dade Police Department
9105 NW 25th Street
Doral, FL 33172

Phone: (305) 471-1780

_*Please contact the Miami-Dade Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Detective Haworth.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Detective Haworth.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Detective.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

RIP


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Rest in Peace Detective


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Det. Haworth.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Detective


----------

